
AWS year in review - hellomichibye
https://cloudonaut.io/aws-year-in-review/
======
buzzdenver
Any word on when Lambda will play nice with VPC-s ? Was supposed to be by the
end of 2015.

~~~
hellomichibye
It was announced ( [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-lambda-update-python-
vp...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-lambda-update-python-vpc-
increased-function-duration-scheduling-and-more/) ) to available in late 2015
but it's not yet released. As soon as this feature is released you can do cool
things with RDS, ElastiCache, ...

------
taylorwc
Lambda is indeed really cool and I'm excited to see where it goes. He also
touches on the IoT service and it can directly interact with Lambda too; cuts
out a lot of layers if you're looking for speed or simplicity.

------
petemill
Missed a huge one - Elastic File System was announced and is (still) in
preview.

~~~
hellomichibye
that's why it's missing: is not available

